# What a surprise!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here I thought the only doe I bred for this early in the year hadn't settled...well...went out to feed this morning and noticed a little bundle of cuteness standing under her!  She had a single buckling...looks to of had him just fine on her own and is being a great mom! 

She's a first freshener...has a very small udder...so much I hadn't even noticed it under all her winter fluff! But the buckling is up...looks nice and chubby and is strong and healthy so i'm happy. 

Oh and this is the first kid from one of my bucks... Rockstar. I'm including pics of the doe and sire of the buckling.

I'll get pics of the little guy later today! :dance:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: Aww, what a surprise! I want to see the pictures!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...went out and got a few pics! He's so cute!  Blue eyes to boot.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! I love surprises like that! (I hope I get a similar one in a couple of weeks.) He's a very handsome buckaroo!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

He's adorable!!!! so good that he's healthy and a good birth!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful markings and blue eyes too! How fun! Congrats!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

flashy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW how cute!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE him!!!! WHat an adorable little face    Congratulations!!!! :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is adorable!!! :kidblue: congrats!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! What a great surprise!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!  

Also...if anyone is interested...this little guy will be available as a wether in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

He is too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Flashy and oh so cute!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmm, now i'm wondering about my FF's that don't look prego - their moms are huge, but all of them look slim and trim (with fluffy coats of course) Earliest possible due dates are the end of March, so we'll see. 

Your baby is adorable, i could use a few surprises like that too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

PznIvyFarm...Yeah...I really didn't think she took! She didn't look unusually wide...udder didn't really show...pooch wasn't unusually puffy...but all that time she was actually pregnant! :shocked: These goats can really surprise you sometimes! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes...I agree ...they love surprising us...that is for sure... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations Kylee, he's adorable


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So cute. A nice surprise!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love him! What would you call his color and markings?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Buckskin with white belt and white poll?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy little guy! So glad that all went well with his surprise arrival :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

mistydaiz...I'd just make it short and sweet and call him "buckskin and white; blue eyes". :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a nice "flashy" surprise!!! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

